# Little pocket book



## lucy123 (Jul 19, 2011)

I decided today no more being naughty then getting on the scales and groaning when the number doesn't change...so....

I have popped out to the supermarket and bought a little pocket book and everything i eat is going in it - good (hopefully) or bad. I have been advised by my consultant to stick to low gi and 1300 cals a day (because I exercise a lot!). 

I normally log everything on a computer, but have found myself not being bothered to log on in the evening and then giving in.

I will let you know if my little book helps!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 19, 2011)

Good idea Lucy - once you get into the habit it won't seem like a chore, and it can be interesting (as well as useful) to look back over


----------



## allisonb (Jul 19, 2011)

Good idea...I'm doing slimming world and keeping a food diary works for me.  Also stops me pretending that I've hardly eaten anything and then being disappointed when I get on the scales!


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes - i think having to write down 'cheeky little choc ice!' on more than one occasion will put a stop to it - they are my downfall at the moment but hubby keeps buying them. I have bought him some different ones this time and they are quite sickly and don't enjoy as much so not that bothered about them.
All these little things will help hopefully.!


----------

